# German dictionary



## ana maria arjona

Was ist mit dem deutschen Wörterbuch passiert, ich brauche ihn dringenst.


----------



## Nicole

It's a shame Collins have pulled out - were they losing sales?

Anyway, will there be another German-English dictionary in the future?


----------



## mkellogg

I'm not sure that WordReference will have another German dictionary any time soon...  I'm sorry.  Despite the quality of the Collins German dictionary, very few people seemed to use it.  Meanwhile, everybody in Germany was using dict.leo.org .  I realized that there was no sense in competing with Leo and the fact that I could not find another quality dictionary to use led to this situation.


----------



## Tara Dean

I loved using the wordreference German dictionary! I just tried out dict.leo.org and while I think it is decent, I can't pull contextural references like with the Collins. I feel a loss... ich brauche ihn auch dringenst.


----------



## Rubns

I've found another German dictionary and I think it's good, at least, for me. 
http://www.pons.de/


----------



## pandemonium

The Leo dictionary is quite all right if you need a quick translation but it is of no use if you need reliable information. In my opinion the PONS "Großwörterbuch für Experten und Universität" is one of the best bilingual (German<->English) dictionaries there is. The online version lacks the examples of the printed version but at least the translations are clear and quite reliable.


----------



## James

Thanks for the suggestion. I agree with you about the difference between LEO and the Collins dictionaries.   So far PONSline seems as good, or even better, than the Collins German-English Dictionary. Wheww!!, that seemed like a big loss to me for awhile.


----------



## sameer

hey if u believed taht people do not use the collins detusch-englisch dictionary then something is terribly wrong.this is one of the finest online dictionaries and i want you to please put it back since it means really a lot to us and we cannot do without the dictionary.the popular support of this dictionary is now known to the administrators i beleive since so many of the users have expressed their dissatisfaction on the removal of the dictionary.come on guys,give it back to us....plz reconsider the removal of the   dictionary.....bitte helfen sie uns,wir brauchen das woeterbuch dringend.   
                      mit freundlichen Gruessen,
                                         sameer


----------



## Loggo

That can't be the real reason for deleting the german dictionary! I know hundreds of people who used it because it was suggested by many university teachers. 
Are there commercial reasons? Pons? Langenscheid?


Loggo


----------



## Arrobayaju

Servus!

Ich weiss nicht, warum Collins das Wörterbuch nicht mehr veröffentlichen wollen. Ich würde gerne wissen, welcher der Grund ist. Vielleicht Herr Kellogg könnte uns etwas sagen.  

Tschüss!


----------



## kino_eye

As an english speaker learning german, I will dearly miss the Collins dictionary: it seemed much clearer and comprehensive in its definitions and examples of idiomatic german usage than other dictionaries, including LEO. 

Does anyone have an email address or contact info for Collins, so we can let them know how much we miss this resource?

I can't imagine it cuts into their sales much, and it's free advertising! Sure, it's convenient, but the web hasn't replaced real books yet...


----------



## Red Kite

I believe that this could be because Collins want to launch all of their dictionaries on cd-rom in the future. The large Collins-Robert French dictionary was not made available to WordReference.com and has been available on cd-rom for some time. If everyone can get the contents of a cd-rom dictionary via a free website they won't spend the money buying it. Collins also are probably tightening things up to ensure that people buy their paper dictionaries. Again people might not buy their dictionaries if the contents are available via a free online site.

But yes it is very unfortunate. I own the large Collins French, German and Spanish dictionaries, but it was quicker to log onto wordreference.com and then just find any words not covered by wordreference in the paper dictionaries. 
The online German dictionary covered everything in the paper dictionary however - to be honest I'm surprised that Collins ever did offer it online for free.


----------



## Jeannie

So will people be able to purchase it in the near future ?


----------



## Red Kite

You can buy the Collins Robert French dictionary on cd-rom at present. I'm not sure it's the unabridged version. But I would expect all the dictionaries to be available on cd-rom at some point and if so, this would be why Collins will no longer licence Wordreference.com.


----------



## Governor

I remember the days when I used to get home and start to work on my German h/w and fire up wordreference.com to get all the help with German vocabulary as possible. Those days have long gone now and I, as a busy student, must revert to other alternative, inferior websites now that wordreference has simply given German the short straw.

No other website comes (or in this case, came) close to wordref in terms of quality, ease-of-use and speed. I loved it! The whole break off with Collins has not only left the many (I'm sure there are more than one or two) German users in the dark, Ich kann nicht diesem glauben!!

I am a strong user of the French dictionary as well (or rather was) until I found the layout changed, the words different and the fact that nouns DO NOT HAVE GENDERS!!!!!

Sigh....... 

I sincerely hope that wordreference.com rises to the bar of excellence it once was at before it plunged into the pit of misfortune.

Guv.


----------

